# Critique my Oberhasli doe please.



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Here is my 3 yr old, 3rd freshening Oberhasli doe, Amethyst. Just wondering what your opinions are on her? Thanks in advance!
















Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What stands out is she's nicely uphill, with a level rump.

Pros:
-Uphill
-Pretty level rump 
-Nice level topline
-Good depth of body
-Good neck
-Teats well placed
-Nice round udder
-udder placed high 

Cons:
-Poor brisket
-Front pasterns seem weak
-Front udder could be better attached

That's what I see for now! Hope someone else chips in


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank-you! Anyone else?

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with Cedar Point.


----------

